# Top 10 Artists You Wish You Could Have Seen Live.



## Yuval (May 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> I love them. I grew up listening to them - my dad is a huge fan. Their music reminds me of road trips to the beach with my family.


Their music never fails to cheer me up


----------

